# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Kỳ bí ruộng bậc thang tròn Inca cổ đại

## hieunt

Ruộng tròn ở Peru là minh chứng cho sức sáng tạo vĩ đại của người Inca cổ đại.

Đất nước Peru là điểm đến cho những nhà khoa học, địa chất  học và những ai đam mê tìm hiểu những điều kỳ lạ về tộc người Inca cổ  đại. Từ những công trình còn sót lại, nhiều giả thuyết cho rằng từng tồn  tại một nền văn minh phát triển vô cùng rực rỡ nhưng nhanh chóng lụi  tàn trên dãy núi Andes hùng vĩ. Một trong những công trình khổng lồ, thu  hút sự chú ý của nhiều người hiếu kỳ là ruộng bậc thang tròn Moray.



 

 Khu di tích khảo cổ của người Inca này cách thủ đô Cuzco của Peru 50  km về phía Tây Bắc, với khu dân cư gần nhất là làng Maras. Trên một diện  tích đất rộng lớn, những người Inca cổ đại đã xây ruộng bậc thang thành  những vòng tròn lớn, như một lòng chảo xoáy sâu xuống đất.



 Nhìn từ trên cao, các di chỉ này khá giống với những đấu trường La Mã  cổ đại. Vòng tròn ruộng lớn nhất nằm ở khu vực trung tâm, sâu tới 150  mét, đủ sức chứa một tòa nhà 50 tầng, khiến ai đứng từ trên nhìn xuống  cũng phải choáng ngợp.


 
 

 Câu hỏi đặt ra là: “Liệu các ruộng bậc thang Moray có bị ngập úng  không khi có chiều sâu, trũng đến như vậy?”. Thực tế, những vòng tròn  ruộng này chưa bao giờ rơi vào tình trạng úng ngập dù mưa to đến thế  nào.



 Điều này một lần nữa khẳng định đầu óc của các thiên tài Inca cổ đại.  Không biết nhờ công cụ gì, họ đã biết được đất ở đây rất xốp và dễ thấm  nước, lại thiết kế được một hệ thống tưới tiêu cho từng tầng, giúp nước  thoát cực nhanh và hiệu quả.



 Có tất cả 6 ruộng bậc thang tương tự, tất cả đều xếp thành một vòng  tròn hoàn hảo. Độ chênh lệch giữa các ruộng này rất lớn, tạo ra các vùng  tiểu khí hậu khác nhau. Từ bậc ruộng cao nhất tới bậc ruộng thấp nhất  cách nhau tới 15 độ C.



 Nhiệt độ ở một số vòng trên ruộng trùng khớp với nhiệt độ tự nhiên  của các nông trang ven biển ở gần núi Andes, mặc dù Moray nằm cách mực  nước biển tới 1.000 mét. Người Inca cũng đã vận chuyển đất từ nhiều vùng  khác nhau tới đây để xây dựng nên ruộng bậc thang này.



 Cho tới nay, người ta vẫn chưa khẳng định được chính xác người xưa đã  xây dựng Moray để làm gì. Giả thuyết được ủng hộ nhất vẫn là coi Moray  là một khu ruộng để trồng cấy. Lý do này khá thuyết phục vì từ điều kiện  tưới tiêu đến nhiệt độ chênh lệch đều khá phù hợp và người dân quanh  dãy Andes cũng có truyền thống sống bằng trồng trọt, chăn nuôi lâu đời.


 

 Một thuyết khác lại cho rằng ruộng Moray được xây dựng để phục vụ cho  các nghi lễ tôn giáo như cúng tế thần linh, lập đàn… Tuy nhiên, cho tới  nay, vẫn chưa có một tài liệu nào chứng thực điều này. Sự thật về ruộng  Moray vẫn nằm trong lớp sương mù của đỉnh Andes.

----------


## thientai206

nhìn cứ như là của ng ngoài trái đất í nhỉ

----------


## dung89

giống như những cái hố sâu vậy và cái anh bán túi nhìn rất buồn cười  :hehe:

----------


## phuongvtt1991

NHìn như mấy cái vòng xoáy í. Trông độc đáo thế

----------


## huong_vn

Khâm phục sức sáng tạo độc đáo của người Incas

----------


## lenhung_it

Độc đáo quá nhỉ

----------

